# tip about the old roll roids



## mysteryscribe (Feb 9, 2006)

Terri,
Tell your partner with the roid complex, he can very easily change film in the roid without a dark bag.  There is a very minor and completely reversable alteration that allows for the removal of a dark slide.  With that alteration he can make cardboard negative carriers for the roid.  That will allow him to shoot as many shots as he would like.  His actual image will still be 3x4 but he can use the uncut 4x5 sheets.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Terri,
> Tell your partner with the roid complex, he can very easily change film in the roid without a dark bag. There is a very minor and completely reversable alteration that allows for the removal of a dark slide. With that alteration he can make cardboard negative carriers for the roid. That will allow him to shoot as many shots as he would like. His actual image will still be 3x4 but he can use the uncut 4x5 sheets.


Well aren't you just full of cool tidbits. :thumbup: I'm gonna point this thread out to him. He's been on a Rolleiflex rampage the last several months, so this might draw him back over to the lure of the 'loid.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 9, 2006)

The very first wedding camera I ever bought was a used rollie... I have fond memories of it.


----------

